
HP Slate video shows all that's wrong with Windows 7 on tablets - lotusleaf1987
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2010/09/hp-slate-video-shows-all-thats-wrong-with-windows-7-on-tablets.ars
======
fondue
I have no idea why they didn't go with the new Windows Phone OS as it seems
more suited in so many ways. I can only speculate some vendors were already
writing software to run over top the old OS.

